

Ask HN: What are the main differences between "ngrok.com" vs. "xip.io"? - albybisy


======
nmenglund
ngrok.com is a tunnel service, letting you connect - via ngrok - to computers
that are otherwise not reachable from outside.

xip.io is a DNS service, it simply resolves DNS names to IP addresses without
handling any of the actual traffic.

